# caribe, piraya,red belly...



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

hey i was wondering if you guys knew whats the difference between caribe's piraya's red belly's or any other pygo's...
aggression, skiddish? and all taht other stuff and can they shoal?...thanx...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I always thought that in terms of skiddishness and agressions the order always went from most skiddish and least aggressive to least skiddish and most aggressive:
Red Belly -> Caribe -> Piraya (I could be wrong) Of course all these factors can be influenced by tank layout, feedings, temperature, etc.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

REDs- Skittish and usually very shy.
Caribe-Bold and aggressive, good eaters.
Piraya-Big and can be very aggressive and fight your other fish.
Ternetzi-Related to the Reds but is bigger and at higher tank temps they tend to "flip out" and go on a killing spree.

All are able to shoal but pirayas tend to need space. Reds you can over crowd in big tanks.


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

out of the reds, tern, carib, n pirayas; which one is the most aggressive?..and least shy..


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Are you talking about in a group or as single specimens?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

depends on how many you have...


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

wat if i wanted to put 4 rbps with one or 2 ternet or 2 caribe? will the ternet or carbe jus kill the rbp's?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

If u have the sufficient tank space and how much u feeding them...and their sizes...they won't eat each other....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they shouldn't .but with p you can never really tell there fussy fish. if they don't like something(even there own kind)they will take them out.but usually if you put them in around the same size move the tank around(so there no territories)they should get along


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I always thought that in terms of skiddishness and agressions the order always went from most skiddish and least aggressive to least skiddish and most aggressive:
Red Belly -> Caribe -> Piraya "

Bush ->Saddam -> Hillary







??? :laugh:


----------

